
It's official: Apple will make iPhones in India at Bengaluru facility - the-dude
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/business/india-business/its-official-apple-will-make-iphones-in-india-at-bengaluru-facility/articleshow/56944302.cms
======
shubhamaggarwal
It is not official. The state government has "welcomed" Apple's move and
confirmed that they have had talks with Apple representatives. It's highly
likely to happen, but not confirmed yet.

